# Grilled Jalapenos



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Having a fish fry and the wife wants bacon wrapped jalapenos.I googled such and would like ideals from the 2cool folks.Thanks..


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Basic fare is split and cleaned japs, cream cheese inside and wrapped in bacon. Cook of grill until bacon is done and japs are soft. 
You can go up from there with shrimp dip stuffing, etc. we make them by the gross for our BBQ cookouts.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I like mine stuffed with cream cheese too,and sometimes add breakfast sausage fried and crumbled up mixed in the cheese.Gosh KsK, 6:30 am,and you got me wanting to light the grill.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

My favorite is to stie fry some of the tiny shrimp in garlic butter and mix them with the cheese( my preference is blue cheese) , put in the Jalopeno, wrap in bacon and you are good to go.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I hate prepping them dang things especially if there's a ton to do. Like wrapped dove bombs, pain in the butt to prep. Standard 1/2 cut stuffed jap, cream cheese and bacon are packaged by 18 (lcount (I believe) at hebs. Get a bottled ginger mango glaze to finish them on the grill. Easy as it gets.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

peckerwood said:


> I like mine stuffed with cream cheese too,and sometimes add breakfast sausage fried and crumbled up mixed in the cheese.Gosh KsK, 6:30 am,and you got me wanting to light the grill.


This^^ love them with cooked breakfast sausage. Another good 1 is cream cheese, a spear of pepper jack and cover with chives before wrapping with bacon. Try that! Do them both pretty regular.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Breakfast sausage is the best I have had. 


Do them in the oven. Way easier to handle.


----------



## plott hound (Dec 27, 2016)

I think Hillary Clinton can make them there that easy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Best I ever had were japs, filled with shrimp dip, wrapped in a crappie filet then bacon. **** near heaven!!!!! LOL


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm the the odd ball I guess. I prefer mine stuffed with monterey jack cheese or queso panela. Agree with all the sausage comments.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't forget the ranch sauce. Hot J off the grill dipped in some cold fresh ranch sauce , dang. only 9am and starving now.


----------



## rynochop2.0 (Jul 14, 2016)

They are good when someone else preps and makes them...there's a quote 'life's too short to stuff a mushroom' same can be said for japs.ha
I get the heb premade ones occasionally even though they're ridiculously marked up


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I like to take whole japs, cut the top off and core it out, then stuff it with cheese (your choice of cheese). Then wrap with a thin slice of bacon, thinly pack breakfast sausage around it completely, and coat with "Shake N' Bake". Throw them on the grill/smoker until the sausage is done. Some folks call them Armadillo Eggs.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

HEB sells whole pickled japs in a jar that are already split and seeds removed.

Makes it very easy to prepare them.

I mix 50/50 cream cheese and monterrey jack and grill them till the cheese melts. Since the Japs are pickled it only takes a few minutes on the pit, or grill.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> HEB sells whole pickled japs in a jar that are already split and seeds removed.


 Genius!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Do they sell different size jars? We usually do them for get togethers, that may get expensive. Looks super convenient though.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

JFolm said:


> Do they sell different size jars? We usually do them for get togethers, that may get expensive. Looks super convenient though.


There's only the one size jar that I've seen. Probably 10-12 Japs to a jar.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We love stuffed japs & make them once a week!!! The top picture were done on the smoker, the middle one were on the grill & the bottom on were done in the oven.

:cheers:


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

beerdruid said:


> I'm the the odd ball I guess. I prefer mine stuffed with monterey jack cheese or *queso panela.* Agree with all the sausage comments.


This is the best cheese for bacon wrapped jalapenos. It heats up and gets gooey soft, but it doesn't melt and run out onto the grill.

They're good with a shrimp thrown in there as well!


----------



## BFI-TX (Nov 26, 2016)

Core fresh jalapenos. Insert a quartered sliver of white string cheese. Insert a sliver of frozen peach. Wrap with thin sliced . Throw on the grill. The peach may sound weird but coupled with the bacon, jalapeno and cheese; it makes for a great combination of sweet, savory, spicy, and juicy.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I like them stuffed with boudain and cheese.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Split and clean the Jalapenos one stick cream cheese one can tiny shrimp one can crab meat mixed up in a bowl then fill the pepper halves and wrap with bacon slap them baby's on the grill till the bacon is done then enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I like them stuffed with boudain and cheese.


I has some of these this weekend and they were off the chart. I will be making some the near future.


----------



## captain sandbar (Dec 9, 2011)

There are hundreds of ways to fix these bad boys, but as stated earlier, my favorite is to fry shrimp - don't care what size, looking for the best tasting at the time - and if necessary put into a food processor to chop, could do this with anything besides shrimp, then mix with cream cheese and then put into a gallon zip lock bag, cut a small portion of one of the corners (to make a cheap piping bag) and then squeeze deep into the cored japs - makes them a cinch to fill and then cook away.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> I has some of these this weekend and they were off the chart. I will be making some the near future.


Yep...de beez good!


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> There's only the one size jar that I've seen. Probably 10-12 Japs to a jar.


Where do you buy your japs, Baytown does not have an Heb, thanx.


----------



## Skifffer (Aug 11, 2016)

Chorizo mixed with the cream cheese and no bacon is pretty good for something different, also cuts down on prep time. Finely diced onion is another add on I like in the cream cheese.


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

The way I make them is a little different than these. I take good sized Jalapenos slice them longways and remove stems and seeds. Then I take a raw chicken tenders and season with my favorite seasoning. Usually Natures seasoning. Then I cut them in half. Then I take That round Mexican cheese with the Cow on them. La Vakita and cut some slices about the size of a cheese stick. So I take a Jalapeno half get a half piece of raw seasoned chicken, a piece of the white cheese, Then wrap the whole thing entirely in bacon and use a tooth pick. Then I Grill them until the bacon is done. YUM!


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

Wack of small pointed end...just enough for OLD School Potato Peeler to fit in..then go a round in circle with peeler while its inserted through hole..clean out pepper...force cream cheese inside pepper...then wrap with bacon...use 2 wooden skewers and slide peppers on...grill over mesquite. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

Soak skewers in water....about 4 to 5 japs spaced out so grilling will be even.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Japs stuffed with spicy boudain and pepperjack cheese about to hit the grill.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

ABTs....Atomic Buffalo Turds....I use a whole jalepino(biggest I can get) cut in half with a mix of cream cheese, garlic, paprika, chile pwd etc...really what YOU like...Then a Little Smokie on the top of a half....Put back together and wrap with a whole strip of bacon....I precook the peppers till half done as the bacon will crisp before that if fresh/uncooked pepper...Love em....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

the hook said:


> ABTs....Atomic Buffalo Turds....I use a whole jalepino(biggest I can get) cut in half with a mix of cream cheese, garlic, paprika, chile pwd etc...really what YOU like...Then a Little Smokie on the top of a half....Put back together and wrap with a whole strip of bacon....I precook the peppers till half done as the bacon will crisp before that if fresh/uncooked pepper...Love em....


Looks good!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## Retired (May 12, 2014)

I use the onion/garlic flavored cream cheese, and cut a slice of good smoked sausage or andoullie in half for the stuffing. Also, thinner bacon seems to work better, usually use Oscar Meyer center cut and a soaked wooden toothpick to hold it all together. Medium heat for 30 to 40 minutes, depending on the size of the japs.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Always good. I made a few dove poppers last night at my buddies place while they were cleaning pigs. Five of us pretty much ate them all.


----------

